
USA: January 20 Is Officially “National Day of Patriotic Devotion” - finid
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2017/01/23/trump-names-his-inauguration-day-a-national-day-of-patriotic-devotion/?utm_term=.eb665a684f6b&hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_trumpturmoil-0902pm%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
woofyman
We're turning into North Korea.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
We've officially had "Loyalty Day" for 60+ years and George Washington was
posthumously promoted in 1976.

~~~
bediger4000
Honestly,I'd never heard of "Loyalty Day", and I've worked for companies that
gave me "UN Day" and "NATO Day" off. That was McDonnell Douglas Aerospace,
R.I.P.

From the wikipedia entry: "The holiday was first observed in 1921, during the
First Red Scare. It was originally called "Americanization Day," and it was
intended to replace the May 1 ("May Day") celebration of the International
Workers' Day,..."

"Loyalty Day" is a lot like "Freedom Fries" \- just another attempt to co-opt
some word deemed good, instead of some word deemed bad at the moment. The US
Feds are totally weird.

